# Explain 1x1 2x2 teats



## hscottom87

What does 1x1 2x2 on teat structure mean?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

2x2 is highly frowned upon in dairy, meaning they have four teats. 1x1 is what you want on dairy. That means two teats. I am pretty sure Boer goats can have both in the show ring.


----------



## toth boer goats

However, 2x2 in ABGA association is good, 2x2 is, 2 per side. The association recognized, boers do have multiples and allow 2x2 working teats.

1x1, is is one per side and is always liked, but, if they have trips, they have a harder time feeding all kids at the same time. If they have 2x2 working teats, all kids can nurse at once which is a good thing. 

Here is a link, to ABGA website that shows what they are:
http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## GTAllen

I like 2x2 clean and functional, with good spread, for my boer goats. I had 3 sets of triplets and didn't have to pull any of them.


----------



## Dani-1995

I prefer 2x2 for the reason Pam and GTAllen said. I don't like bottling is if I dont have to so with the chance of trips I prefer a doe that can support all her kids without one getting pushed to the side.


----------



## nancy d

Here hear Dani & GT


----------

